# Winterizing :)



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

As it starts to get colder here I have already noticed the CHE not keeping up. It has gone from keeping a steady 26* to 25* and now that it has been -1* here it is at 24*. Since I anticipate -40* for the winter and can't keep my house at 26* I've been winterizing Tiggys cage.
I had fleece on the back against the wall using binder clips to attach to the cage. This didn't help much. I also started draping some fleece over the top portion where the heat lamp isn't to encourage the heat to stay in. Helped a wee bit.

Today I picked up some of that silver insulator fabric, like for oven mitts, and put a layer of that on the back side of the cage along the wall and doubled over under the cage to reflect the heat back up. It's working very well. Cage is now back between 25-26* and I don't have to keep my house set at oven temperatures!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Good job! I was considering hand warmers per Nancy's post. It doesn't get nearly as cold here as there, but below that magical safe temp is still below that magical safe temp.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Where did you buy the silver material? I'm looking for this for my little guys. I have time as winter seems to be taking it's time and so far my cages have been steady at the right temps but I will need it eventually.


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i bought it at Fabricland. 
Any fabric store would have it. In the USA I think walmart still has a fabric department as well.


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

That is so clever! Good thinking! 

I just got my little girl and now you have me wondering... Is this often an issue (that a CHE is not enough?) I have a 100 watt CHE, with an 8.5 inch diameter (don't yell!) and a thermostat to monitor and regulate the temperature.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Ashelyyy, sometimes with a wire cage (such as a C&C), it's hard to keep the temperature up because they're so we'll ventilated. Especially in the winter! So depending how big your cage is, the one heat lamp may not be enough to keep the whole cage at a stable temperature. I've draped a few fleece blankets around my cage in the winter and that seems to help. But the silver insulation is a fantastic idea! That would definitely help with keeping the heat in. I'm thinking of doing that as well  thanks for sharing, coffee bean!


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

i think it really depends on your set up and where you live. 

in winnipeg it gets extremely cold and exterior walls will feel cold to the touch, windows will be drafty, etc. the cage is against an exterior wall. it is simply impossible for me to keep it super cozy in my house. i usually aim to keep the house at about 20*-22* in the winter. 

I am hoping the insulation is enough and i dont have to get another CHE


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Actually, is this the same material that car sun shade things are made of? I have a couple of those lying around, so maybe that would work too?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I checked today and my walmart doesn't have it. Not shocking they rarely have anything in stock. Another trip up north then before winter hits... I swear I love my small town but man, I like not burning so many fossil fuels too.


----------

